# modern window treatments - mini windows???



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

Well my home project is underway... we ordered the cabinets for the kitchens and bathrooms 2 days ago so in four weeks from now they should be ready to put in... (i know that seems like a long time buts thats average for Vegas i guess... i called every cabinet place in vegas i think)

so anyway the hubby wont let me buy anything for the house until the work is finished so i have turned my attention to a small problem I have... 

We have small windows... well ok average by vegas standard mini by seattle standard... and we are doing a black white theme in the house... ultra miniulist... (spelling?) 

i know there are some tricks to making the windows look larger but how will that look with my theme???? does anyone have some good ideas for window treatments for a very minimulist home???? :confused1:

i have thought about some sheers and maybe a valance but i dont know if that would look right... i dont have pics of the house yet because its still in "the process"

the floors are going to be a black laminate its kind of a warm greyish black its really nice though. and then in the kitchen and bathrooms its going to be a high gloss white tile....











Just to give you a better idea of what we are trying to do....


once the house stuff is finished we were going to get some furnature for the house... this is the type of furniture we are going to have... so i need something that looks good with our furnature.










I dont know if you need more examples (this is not my house) its just the sofa and coffee table i want... 

I found 1 black dining set i like but i would rather have white its just hard to find tables for 8. that dont cost an arm and a leg...

anyway someone please please help!!! i mean i have some time to figure this out but its something that i need help with!!!

thank you in advance


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Are you going for an ultra modern look? How many windows do you have? Are they grouped together, about how small are they? Do you want them to appear bigger? Is light or privacy an issue? There are a lot of options but knowing the answers to these questions will narrow it down. The black and white theme looks very sharp.


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

bobtheblindguy said:


> Are you going for an ultra modern look?


we are doing a black white theme in the house... ultra miniulist... (spelling?)



> How many windows do you have?


It's for the whole house... there are 4 in the living room 1 in the kitchen 2 in the dining room etc etc.



> Are they grouped together, about how small are they?


 Most are... some are not though... they are average size windows i guess. i mean all the houses in vegas are the same... I grew up in the north west though and we dont have houses like those...



> Do you want them to appear bigger?


 YES!!! I just dont know what will go with my decor.... 



> Is light or privacy an issue?


 light is a bit of an issue i mean the rooms seem so dark... 

Below are some pics of the house now... but it will be 100% different once the work is finished.... 

As i said we are doing black floors in teh whole house except kitchen, bathrooms and laudnry where it will be solid white tile

the walls are going to be a bright snow white and then the door frames (frame only) will be black and so will the stair rail....

Kitchen and bathrooms will be white on white

but yeah i need window treatments for the entire house and just dont know how i can do it... i found one pick that i sort of like but i dont think it goes with my decor.... i just need help


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

by the way...yes i did the digital pics all by myself... those are MY pics of my real house before and what i want it to look like after.... they are not perfect but i had to make sure thats everything was going to turn out like i wanted it to turn out so thats why i made them

I thank you all for your help in advance.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice digital pics, pretty cool the way you did that. What do you think about a layered look. You do horizontal shading, it will soften it up and keep with clean lines and create an elegant look. Then To create the illusion of larger windows and a dramatic look do panel track over the horizontal shades, when opened they will add a couple of feet to the width and when close they create a very dramtic look. The Dinning room would be a split draw with panels on either side of windows and the living room large window would be a one way draw to the left and side window one way draw to the right. Here's some pics to help you get the idea. Let me know what you thin.


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

those look really nice because there are so many windows and stuff but it doesnt look too much different then what i have now... maybe a little nicer blindes then i have but i dont know... the windows just look a little naked to me :-(


----------

